# Wattage draw



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

Search only pulled up old info

Energystar list the HR23-700 at about 22w on/off
Many in Dish say the 6-722 series run in the 60's w
and not listed on ES site

Has anyone acutally put a meter on the HR's?
TIA


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

HR20-700 is 31 when on. Never tested when "off"


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I remember a couple of years ago someone (VOS, maybe?) tested an HR20 and off was only a couple of watts less than on.

EDIT: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1063977#post1063977


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My System tells me that it is less than 1 Watt when off. So turning it ON just uses 1 Watt or less (which just turns on the LED Lights and Activates the Outputs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

richierich said:


> My System tells me that it is less than 1 Watt when off. So turning it ON just uses 1 Watt or less (which just turns on the LED Lights and Activates the Outputs.


Looks like your "System" is totally wrong - only HDD itself taking 10-15W.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

richierich said:


> My System tells me that it is less than 1 Watt when off. So turning it ON just uses 1 Watt or less (which just turns on the LED Lights and Activates the Outputs.





P Smith said:


> Looks like your "System" is totally wrong - only HDD itself taking 10-15W.


I think he meant that it was <1 watt less power usage off than on.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

richierich said:


> My System tells me that it is less than 1 Watt when off. So turning it ON just uses 1 Watt or less (which just turns on the LED Lights and Activates the Outputs.





P Smith said:


> Looks like your "System" is totally wrong - only HDD itself taking 10-15W.


 I took his quote to mean the difference between on and off is 1watt or less not a total usage amount. richierich, do you remember what the on usage was?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would have to unplug my HR21-700 to determine that wattage usage and I am Recording "Glen Beck" so later on I will do that to determine the exact wattage usage.

I have a $1,500 APC Pure Sine Wave S-15 Battery Backup/Line Conditioner/AVR/Surge Protection Unit and it is Very Accurate. However, as the DVR is always in operation I will have to unplug it to see the decrease in watts!!!

The HR23-700 uses 1 Watt less when it Sleep Mode.


----------



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks
I was refering to the HR23-700 as spec'd here
http://www.energystar.gov/ia/products/prod_lists/set_top_boxes_prod_list.pdf

I quess if the HR** were measured then it must be somewat accurate?
Just trying to confirm


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

SatRick said:


> thanks
> I was refering to the HR23-700 as spec'd here
> http://www.energystar.gov/ia/products/prod_lists/set_top_boxes_prod_list.pdf
> 
> ...


I think you will find very little difference between different HR models. Keep in mind that all of the electronics are live all the time. Turning it "off" only shuts off the audio and video outputs, and turns off the front panel LED's, which is why there is so little on versus off power use difference.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I think you will find very little difference between different HR models. Keep in mind that all of the electronics are live all the time. Turning it "off" only shuts off the audio and video outputs, and turns off the front panel LED's, which is why there is so little on versus off power use difference.


"I think" I've read slight differences between the models. OTA tuners seem to draw about 5 watts more than those without OTA tuners & those using SWiM seems to use 4-8 watts less also [though the SWiM draws more on its own supply].


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> "I think" I've read slight differences between the models. OTA tuners seem to draw about 5 watts more than those without OTA tuners & those using SWiM seems to use 4-8 watts less also [though the SWiM draws more on its own supply].


That makes perfect sense (both the ota tuners, and the SWM versus conventional LNB). I would expect the additional current draw in those cases. Thanks for the observations.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I wonder what the am21 adds to it, should not be much but I wonder if it actually makes up for the difference between hr20 and other models.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

It will also vary a little bit depending on what type dish you have, since with SWiM you have to include the power drawn by the power inserter (or SWM8) and LNB. Last time I measured mine, is was like 58 watts (with an AT9 dish). Havent measured since I installed SWiM.


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

I meant to do this last weekend, but sitting around bored today I decided to pull out my Kill-A-Watt before football got started. Right now it's measuring 27-28 watts for my HR23-700 connected to a zinwell 6x8 and slimline au9-s. During the boot process there were times when it was only drawing 20-22 watts, but I won't put a ton of faith in this meter's calibration. I am relatively confident in one thing however - putting the dvr in standby made no measurable difference in consumption.

Edit: forgot about the PL2303 usb>rs232 adapter connected to the receiver


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That USB adapter getting in worst case scenario 5V x 0.5A = 2.5W, usually its draw 0.1A so only 0.5W additionally.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Some time ago I measured (in line ammeter)39 watts in the "off" mode and 45 watts on. I tested my oldest HR20-700.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

davring said:


> Some time ago I measured (in line ammeter)39 watts in the "off" mode and 45 watts on. I tested my oldest HR20-700.


wonder if ota tuners affect that.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Makes sense as others are getting lower readings on newer units without the tuners.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

David MacLeod said:


> wonder if ota tuners affect that.


Since the tuners are still powered even when the DVR is in standby (how else could it continue to record?) I somewhat doubt that they do. IOW, on or in standby probably does not make a difference. It does make sense that the newer non-tuner DVRs would have a reduced draw since they do not have tuners, tho.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TomCat said:


> Since the tuners are still powered even when the DVR is in standby (how else could it continue to record?) I somewhat doubt that they do. IOW, on or in standby probably does not make a difference. It does make sense that *the newer non-tuner DVRs *would have a reduced draw since they do not have tuners, tho.


Really ? What models ?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

OTA tuners.


----------

